# Just got my SiG knife from the rebate......



## cineski (May 15, 2007)

Sig Sauer Folder:

http://www.sigarms.com/SigStore/ShowProductDetails.aspx?categoryid=0&productid=155

I'm thoroughly impressed. I read a few negative comments on SiG knives in other areas, so I guess I wasn't expecting much (which was a mistake considering how nice SiG guns are), but upon opening the package, I see SiG makes excellent knives, too. I've never owned a knife this good, but when I read anything negative on the web, I have to wonder what people's expectations are with knives?


----------



## jenglish (Dec 29, 2006)

That is a nice looking knife. Congrats on your new acquisition.


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Looks like it should get the job done. I have one I got from S&W on one of their promos and it surprised me too. For everyday chores they work just fine. Good luck with it.


----------

